# How comfortable do you feel



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2020)

Holdings conversations in real life? Is it awkward for you?

@Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Yamato


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Holdings conversations in real life? Is it awkward for you?
> 
> @Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Yamato


I love talking to people.


----------



## Sloan (Nov 24, 2020)

Pretty comfortable before pandameic as I worked in a very social atmosphere.  Now I’ve regressed and not as much.


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 24, 2020)

I love it and I think I’m really good at conversation


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2020)

*It depends 

IRL: if you put me in a group of people and expect me to hold a conversation, kinda awkward and i get anxious easily

i can't talk on mic over discord with people either because.....anxiety again

but if it's typing and stuff like this? i feel most comfortable  *

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2020)

I can't initiate  a conversation very well,  but it ends up okay afterwards.

usually with women I just met,  Guys no issue.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2020)

I used to be shy and less open, but that’s changed. I don’t mind talking to people and can hold a convo for a while, unless it’s a topic I like then I could go on longer  
Don’t expect me to talk for too long with a stranger though since most likely we’ve got something to do already and can’t keep on.
I noticed I’m more comfortable in a smaller group of say like three people including self. If there’s more people then I usually just listen and add some comments here and there.

Sometimes I do brief comments while waiting in line for something. Like for example, couple weeks ago I was in line for fish tacos. Lady in front of me asked for extra guerito chiles and I was like, “that stuff is good, especially the mild ones” and we kinda just talked about that from there for a few.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 25, 2020)

Fine, though I rarely initiate unless I feel or see a trait from you that I really like. 
May do so when bored as well.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 25, 2020)

I can't hold conversations in real life so easily.


----------



## Xel (Nov 25, 2020)

I actually find it easier to talk to people irl cause I can see their expressions and hear the tone of their voice. I emote and gesture a lot myself lol.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 26, 2020)

Friends? Absolutely a joy!

Strangers and distant relatives? Awkward as hell...

I lean towards being an introvert so talking to people I don't know feels almost forced and frankly quite wasteful. That doesn't mean I haven't had public speeches or similar trials but it just feels so unsatisfying when there's nothing to gain


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2020)

I used to feel uncomfortable, but i've been ok with it ever since i stopped caring.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 26, 2020)

Jim said:


> I used to feel uncomfortable, but i've been ok with it ever since i stopped caring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 27, 2020)

Depends on who I'm talking to and what it is about. If I guess I'd say half the time it can be a bit awkward.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 28, 2020)

im fine talking to my homies but i dont be conversing with strangers if i can help it. dont know who wearing a wire or who trying to set me up. in the streets you gotta be on the lookout for plots.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 28, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Holdings conversations in real life? Is it awkward for you?
> 
> @Mider T @Jibutters @Velvet @Yamato


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2020)

I see .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 28, 2020)

Comfort is the enemy of progress. My anxiety promotes my sociability.


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 29, 2020)

Comfortable around my family and friends.

Depends for strangers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 29, 2020)

Depends on how well I know them or how well I don't know them. Although I do enjoy talking with others from time to time I am also shy at times depending upon how well I may know you or not.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Comfortable around my family and friends.
> 
> Depends for strangers.


What does it depend on?


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 29, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What does it depend on?


Hmm, whether they are friendly or not I suppose for starter.


----------



## Drake (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm comfortable talking to strangers and close family/friends because I can pretty much say whatever I want to them, the former because they are likely never going to see me again and the latter because they already know me pretty well.

It's people in the middle (classmates, coworkers, people I have to see on a regular basis but don't know well, etc.) that are sort of tiring to talk to because it feels like I'm putting on an audition to keep them interested in me or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Nov 30, 2020)

I was uncomfortable and awkward, but after journalism and the food industry now I'm just awkward.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 2, 2020)

i feel fine for the most part.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 7, 2020)

I love talking to people.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 13, 2020)

It's all good


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2020)

Karasu said:


> It's all good


is it all good in the hood?
j/k


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Dec 13, 2020)

110% comfortable. Even more so if you’re a celebrity or very popular or have clout.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 27, 2020)

It is fine for me.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 1, 2021)

Not uncomfortable or awkward, but just not interested in it.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 1, 2021)

I can talk to most people easily so I’d say very


----------



## Trog (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm awkward no matter who i talk to, but i'm much more comfortable with myself and my awkwardness when i'm talking with close friends.
Since they actually know me, I don't worry as much about how weird or stupid I come across.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 3, 2021)

It really depends on the person/situation. I tend to feed off other people's emotions and take cues from there.

If the person is engaging, relaxed and comfortable, I'll be the same. Awkward, unengaged, aloof, overall not interested in the conversation? So will I.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2021)

When I was younger, I was very uncomfortable with conversing with other people, but, now, after years of practice, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I really enjoy it/thrive off it. Lockdown has been particular difficult for me as I enjoy group interaction immensely. Speaking to new people is one of my favourite things.


----------

